# Damper Problems? Air in Line !!!



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I am experiencing my first real problem with my Direct Advantage Printer from Sawgrass. It is a “closed” system with cartridges in use, but I am having air introduced into the yellow line. I have checked the line and cartridge and can see not problems. There is ink in the cartridge and no physical cracks or problems that I can see. I have read many posts about damper problems and am lead to believe this may be my problem.
I have contacted Sawgrass Tech support about this problem and was instructed to do a power clean (this was the first time I have had to do one, I try to keep my machine immaculate). At the time (few days ago) it corrected the problem for the time being. Yesterday I fire up the machine and it has a problem with the yellow channel again, I ran a clean cycle and low and behold more air bubbles appear in the line. I contacted Sawgrass again (after a few attempts and delays) and was told by the tech “_that dampers are like light bulbs when they work they work and when they don’t they don’t_”. So my next question to him is “_Can I replace the damper to make sure that it is not causing the problem?”,_ he informed me that this was something I would have to send my machine in to a repair center.
Now I have also seen many posts about replacing dampers and I have looked inside my 4800 and it appears that there are only 4 to 6 screws holding a “bracket” behind the location of the dampers to remove them. Then perhaps 2 screws holding the damper on.
My question is I guess: How hard is it to replace a damper and what else is required to perform this task? 
I have not heard back from Sawgrass yet due to the fact that the tech had to run it by another tech and would get back to me. I have an order of 144 and 72 waiting for this machine to be up and running again. I am not entirely happy about waiting on the tech to tell me he wants me to send my machine off to never-never repair land that will take way to long….!
Any advice is appreciated…THX


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Dan,
I think that is no problem to do but now seeing the process I do not believe that is where my air is being introduced to the line. I believe it is coming from the other end of the lines next to the cartridges. Is this possible? What part malfunctioning would cause this problem? I was lead to believe that the dampers were located on the other end of the lines and not in the print head. I am positive that is where the air is coming from I can watch them progress thru the line as I print or perform cleaning cycles.
I also today tried to join your forum and think I am still waiting for admin approval.
I really appreciate your post and hope you may have some advice for me pertaining to the other end of the lines!
Thanks again.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Some pictures from you would really help!
I will validat you ASAP 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are a few photos of the problem and possibly the problem area? The left two photos are of the air in the lines. The two photos on the right are where I think the air may be entering. It is the left side (facing the printer) behind the slots where you insert the cartridges. I see where the line connects to the part (sorry do not know the part name) that inserts into the cartridge(Behind the grey plate). Could this be where the line is introducing air into the line? I am speculating at this point, but I see the air bubbles coming from the left side of the printer and progressing thru the line to the right side towards the print head.
I still have not heard back from Sawgrass but am wondering what they will have to say. Any info is appreciated. Thx


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are the photos...


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

You are now validated, have you recently taken any of the ink delivery system apart? Alos some of the pictures that i did see showed your printer being dirty with a lot of ink overspay.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dan, my account on your forum has been suspended today for a year. I'm pretty sure I didn't nothing wrong, so I think it must be an error.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

The over spray was there when I purchased the machine. You can see the "spot" where I put a drop of simple green to remove the overspray. I had wiped it down and it never really came off that well. I talked to Sawgrass about it they said it was not a concern, so I never put the effort in cleaning it off. It does not depict the rest of the machine, mainly the capping station, wiper blade and print head surface, which I keep as clean as possible.
No I have never removed any parts of the ink delivery system. It is in its original state. I have done nothing but regular cleaning and the only time I have had to remove the case is to replace the screen Sawgrass attaches to the top that had a bad connection in it.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I am looking at the exploded diagram of the 4800 from your forum and the part that I think might be the culprit is the parts numbered; 576,577, 578, 579. So the line o-ring or perhaps the part these plug into in to? That being the part that plugs into the cartridge. Could this be the area? Like I said I am speculating at this time and have no real idea what it truly is.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Just so you know, most of extra time is spent helping users over there.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

O-rings can be an issue if the connectors are over tightend. You may try taking them off, inspecting them, then re-install and tighten just past finger tight. This can happen on both ends of the system.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Your Dampers need to be cleaned or replaced.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, I have seen this problem many times before. On a closed system the seal on the back of the cartridge can get crusty and so can the probe in the machine. If this happens air is sucked into the line, a power clean will not show the same problem as a lot of ink is pulled through not allowing a slow intake of air to show. Try cleaning the probe and check the back of your cartridge first. The next area is as others have said previously, the o ring on the connector for the line. I would change the damper as a last resort, these do not normally leak air unless the seal is perished or damaged. They are easy to change should you need to, I have a tech sheet showing how to do this if you need it.

Let me know.

Colin


----------

